
I found Einstein's Brain - steven
https://medium.com/backchannel/yes-i-found-einstein-s-brain-c3834429e4d5
======
tzm
> The next piece of news would come from me.

Although the article is fascinating, I don't buy the dramatic claim. I grew up
in southwest Missouri (near the Kansas border) and have read this (typeof)
story before. It may not be widely known, but it wasn't a deep secret as far I
knew. Einstein's brain was in Kansas and with a scientist. I've seen pictures
of it in previous articles growing up as a kid. I remember this fondly
actually as it was just as fascinating then as it is now.

~~~
crazypyro
The story/article being described was originally written and published in
1978. Are you saying it was common knowledge before 1978 that his brain was in
Kansas?

~~~
tzm
No. Thanks for clarifying. The article wasn't immediately obvious. Appears to
be the same author talking about it again, this time on Medium.

------
kqr2
There is also a quirky documentary about a Japanese professor who searches for
Einstein's brain:

[http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0192519/](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0192519/)

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Relics:_Einstein%27s_Brain](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Relics:_Einstein%27s_Brain)

~~~
static_noise
This documentary is really something out of the ordinary. I am torn between
"they can't be serious" and "you can't make that up".

~~~
rwmj
Especially when William Burroughs turns up in it. I recall when it was on TV,
and people were wondering if it was a fake or not (it seemed so obviously
fake). And then it turns out to be real.

------
Codhisattva
Oddly enough - no mention of this book. Great read - highly recommended.

[http://www.amazon.com/Driving-Mr-Albert-America-
Einsteins/dp...](http://www.amazon.com/Driving-Mr-Albert-America-
Einsteins/dp/038533303X)

~~~
crazypyro
Is this a different story than the one referenced by the link?

"It led to some unfortunate consequences, such as the episode in which he
agreed to accompany a writer on a cross-country road trip, with the brain in
the back seat. It made for an amusing narrative, but the account stripped
dignity from both Harvey and poor Albert Einstein’s biomass."

------
marincounty
"His health was failing; he had been told that he suffered from a heart
aneurism. His response: “Let it burst.”

I will always remember that quote.

~~~
Kenji
A man who made peace with the fact that he's mortal. A rarity in western
society.

~~~
eurleif
I'm so at peace with being mortal, I've stopped eating food. Why would I want
to put effort into staying alive longer when I'm mortal anyway?

------
asciimo
There a reference at the foot of the article to the author's TEDx talk on the
"matter."

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v9_jWyHycIY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v9_jWyHycIY)

------
darkhorn
I don't think that this is specific only to Einstein. Probably European Jews
have similar brains. We all know their success in science.

